# Stinky animals.



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 5, 2018)

Why do so many people pick stinky - or otherwise unhygienic and/or unsightly - animals for their fursona? Honest question.

I mean things like dogs (notorious for shitying everywhere) skunks (notorious for stinking) ferrets (also notorious for stinking) farm animals, rodents, and so forth.

Now, I know what you're going to say_.
"It's a cartoon, you miserable old grouch. My dog fursona doesn't defecate on the carpet because it's fantasy and I don't allow it to shit."_

Fair enough. But I'm not talking about that.
I mean, some people genuinely are into the idea of having a stinky fursona. And then reminding everyone they're stinky.

Why is this a thing?
Go take a damn bath.


----------



## Pompadork (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

Yay! A thread about me! <3


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 5, 2018)

Speak for yourself, my shit smells like roses.


----------



## Ginza (Mar 5, 2018)

Because canines have the most boop-able snoots


----------



## Baalf (Mar 5, 2018)

What animals do you think are NOT stinky?


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 5, 2018)

Cats
Foxes
sheep
monkeys
fish
dogs
literally everything stinks at one point.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 5, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> What animals do you think are NOT stinky?



Most reptiles are pretty stink-free.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 5, 2018)

Oi, my monkey likes to take baths okay?


----------



## Ginza (Mar 5, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Most reptiles are pretty stink-free.



haha I'm going to assume you've never owned reptiles eh? Just take a whiff of their enclosure after they've done their business, you'll take that back. Coming from a reptile-keeper of many years


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2018)

All things stink, when you're a rotting corpse.


----------



## Astus (Mar 5, 2018)

Please, I smell like baby powder ~


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 5, 2018)

Ginza said:


> haha I'm going to assume you've never owned reptiles eh? Just take a whiff of their enclosure after they've done their business, you'll take that back. Coming from a reptile-keeper of many years



Lizard stink is nothing like mammal stink. Smell the unholy wrath that is a cat or dog shit and you'll be begging to sniff lizard poop.

Besides, unless they've shat everywhere, a small lizard's poop is barely detectable.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 5, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> All things stink, when you're a rotting corpse.





Astusthefox said:


> Please, I smell like baby powder ~



And here we have two distinct, yet both very unsettling, fetishes.


----------



## Astus (Mar 5, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> And here we have two distinct, yet both very unsettling, fetishes.



Hey, I just use it after a shower to freshen up, and in my shoes to keep them from smelling... don’t know what you were thinking of ;V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> And here we have two distinct, yet both very unsettling, fetishes.


Oh dear, for you to make the connection between the two and fetishes certainly does raise a few questions.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 5, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Fair enough. But I'm not talking about that.
> I mean, some people genuinely are into the idea of having a stinky fursona. And then reminding everyone they're stinky.
> 
> Why is this a thing?
> Go take a damn bath.





People spend so much time trying to be fastidious about odour and hygiene that the reversal aspect of revelling in the stinkiness of your fursona is fun or humorous for many.  Plus, if we don't bring it up, someone else will, so we might as well pre-empt them and own it.  
I guess you want to imply that it's a fetish thing and that everyone bar you and Ink is some kind of terrible creepy degenerate?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 5, 2018)

*farts great big banana/leafy fart*

You can decide for yourselves whether BackPaw or his vegetarian human host did that...


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 5, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> People spend so much time trying to be fastidious about odour and hygiene that the reversal aspect of revelling in the stinkiness of your fursona is fun or humorous for many.  Plus, if we don't bring it up, someone else will, so we might as well pre-empt them and own it.
> I guess you want to imply that it's a fetish thing and that everyone bar you and Ink is some kind of terrible creepy degenerate?




_*crosses off "Sudden and Irrelevant Jab At Inkblooded" off of my bingo card.*
_
Oh, don't mind me. Ahem.
Anyway.

I don't see how it's funny. I mean, at best it's just childish. At worst it's full blown fetishism being shoved in other people's faces.

Look, I don't care if skunk farts or dog musk gets you off, but please, don't make it so public. The rest of us don't need to know what strange things you're into.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 5, 2018)

Are gorilla farts OK though?


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 5, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> _*crosses off "Sudden and Irrelevant Jab At Inkblooded" off of my bingo card.*
> _
> Oh, don't mind me. Ahem.
> Anyway.
> ...



I don't see that mentioning your partner was irrelevant - he has said similar things in other threads and you do tend to back each other up. 
Not everyone shares the same sense of humour, and you are not the final arbiter of what anyone is allowed to find entertaining, or of what is acceptable on this forum.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 5, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I don't see that mentioning your partner was irrelevant - he has said similar things in other threads and you do tend to back each other up.
> Not everyone shares the same sense of humour, and you are not the final arbiter of what anyone is allowed to find entertaining, or of what is acceptable on this forum.



For your information, he's gone. 
Had his account disabled, apparently.
So.
Mentioning him out of spite achieves nothing.

And uh, did I say I was? No. I just don't simply get it and honestly, it's a little creepy when you have furries running around telling people how stinky they are. Seems like an invasive fetish thing.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Are gorilla farts OK though?



Absolutely not.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 5, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> For your information, he's gone.
> Had his account disabled, apparently.
> So.
> Mentioning him out of spite achieves nothing.
> ...



You asked why people did a thing, and I attempted to give a reasonable answer as to why.  Honestly, I won't bother attempting to engage next time...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 5, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Absolutely not.


Life’s a bundle of laughs at your place isn’t it? 

*parps for comedy value*


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 5, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> You asked why people did a thing, and I attempted to give a reasonable answer as to why.  Honestly, I won't bother attempting to engage next time...



It's just every time you chime in, it seems to come from a personal grudge. Like, lighten up, will you? 



backpawscratcher said:


> Life’s a bundle of laughs at your place isn’t it?
> 
> *parps for comedy value*



Or maybe I just grew up?
Actually, I don't recall ever finding fart jokes funny.
It was all about edgy violent humor when I was a kid.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 5, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Or maybe I just grew up?
> Actually, I don't recall ever finding fart jokes funny.
> It was all about edgy violent humor when I was a kid.


Oh mate.  Being grown up isn’t acting a certain way, it’s having the confidence to act how you want to.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh mate.  Being grown up isn’t acting a certain way, it’s having the confidence to act how you want to.



I'd say that there's nothing adult about thinking farts are comedy gold.
I'm pretty sure most people grow out of that a- oh wait.
I forgot about men. As always.


----------



## Degadoodle (Mar 5, 2018)

Why? 

To annoy you. Only you. The ONLY reason someone would design their sona like that is purely just to annoy you, and only you. 

In fact, everyone's major purpose in life is to infuriate/disgust/annoy you! Why do you think everyone around you is so imperfect and horrible? Because they're trying to get on your nerves! 

Sorry I had to ruin our fun, we can go home now guys. He knows the gag is up.


----------



## Aziri (Mar 5, 2018)

I feel like this discussion has derailed and is just turning into assessing peoples characters x.x; cant we all just get along? <3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 5, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'd say that there's nothing adult about thinking farts are comedy gold.
> I'm pretty sure most people grow out of that a- oh wait.
> I forgot about men. As always.


Hehe.  Does it suddenly all make sense?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 5, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> Why?
> 
> To annoy you. Only you. The ONLY reason someone would design their sona like that is purely just to annoy you, and only you.
> 
> ...



Eh. I don't think so.
I think people just genuinely have weird fucking fetishes, and said people don't get the concept of boundaries, and simply don't know it's not socially acceptable to be so open about said fetishes.



Aziri said:


> I feel like this discussion has derailed and is just turning into assessing peoples characters x.x; cant we all just get along? <3



If it looks like a duck and quacks like one, it probably is a duck.
So, if someone is acting like it's a weird fetish thing, I don't see why it's so wrong of me to make that assumption.
Fetish or not, it's still unnerving.



backpawscratcher said:


> Hehe.  Does it suddenly all make sense?



Yeah.
Being an atypical male myself, it's easy for me to forget that most men are like... that.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 5, 2018)

It's a weird attraction to them that does not translate well into reality. Not even a hundred years ago people would be avoiding you in fear of disease if you smelled bad, and for good reason.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 6, 2018)

This thread is fun


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 11, 2018)

I'd guess because it seems a bit cute I mean I've always had guinea pigs and all of them are my best friends and they can stink a wee bit especially if they're older so I find it kinda cute cos it makes me feel all fuzzy and warm on the inside cos of my piggies *-* so maybe that's what they're going for? My sona's a peacock so I probably shouldn't be answering to this post.. but like I love my piggies so there we go ^-^'


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 11, 2018)

Jesus. *in Forrest Gump voice* And that's all I got to say about that.


----------



## defunct (Mar 11, 2018)

it's generally pretty hard to portray scent/odor/whatever through art, and when people try it usually ends up looking pretty dang stupid. I think most people just ignore the fact that smells exist at all.


----------



## defunct (Mar 11, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Lizard stink is nothing like mammal stink. Smell the unholy wrath that is a cat or dog shit and you'll be begging to sniff lizard poop.
> 
> Besides, unless they've shat everywhere, a small lizard's poop is barely detectable.


cats are relatively hygienic animals, I'm not sure they belong on the list.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 11, 2018)

Most people pick mammals as their fursona because mammals like us share so many characteristics such as emotions, communication, caring for their young, and generally all that fur and floof makes them hard to resist, hence the name "furry". Scalies on the other hand catch people with a fascination for reptiles, which can carry emotion to an extent but lack the "adorableness" of mammals, not my opinion mind you. You could also look at literature throughout history, such as fables and children's books, all featuring mostly mammals as animals, so we as kids would often form a connection to them early on.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 11, 2018)

Nastala said:


> cats are relatively hygienic animals, I'm not sure they belong on the list.



Well yeah, certainly far more hygienic than dogs. I love cats, but when they do shit, it's pretty bad.



Infrarednexus said:


> Most people pick mammals as their fursona because mammals like us share so many characteristics such as emotions, communication, caring for their young, and generally all that fur and floof makes them hard to resist, hence the name "furry". Scalies on the other hand catch people with a fascination for reptiles, which can carry emotion to an extent but lack the "adorableness" of mammals, not my opinion mind you. You could also look at literature throughout history, such as fables and children's books, all featuring mostly mammals as animals, so we as kids would often form a connection to them early on.



Hm, I don't agree. 
I don't think that people instinctively are more drawn to mammals. Especially when, evolutionarily speaking, mammals were more likely to kill humans than birds or reptiles.

I think the attraction to furred animals is more cultural than anything else. Case in point; teddy bears. I mean, I'm saying it only continues to be a thing because it is already a thing. And I think if we replaced toy bears with toy iguanas, and people had more pet birds than dogs, then people would be more attracted to reptiles and birds over bears and dogs.

I for one was always drawn to reptiles, amphibians and birds more than anything else. I can't explain why, I just feel more connected to them.

Not in an "I'm a lizard trapped in a young man's body hurr hurr durr" therian bullshittery kind of way, but I just find them better company.
And relatable too.
Lizards are sensitive to light and prefer solitude.
Birds like to show off and scream.
Yeah, me too.

Probably has something to do with me growing up in a really dysfunctional place so I didn't want to be around anyone.


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 11, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Well yeah, certainly far more hygienic than dogs. I love cats, but when they do shit, it's pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"birds like to show off and scream" there's nothing in this world that could describe me better


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

I love my two smelly dogs!!!


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Mar 12, 2018)

They're not stinky. Literally all of the animals you mentioned are actually clean and grooming like cats. 
Also to be honest, my fursona being a jinmenken also means he's a dog so expect to get bitten for insulting his kind.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Mar 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Cats
> Foxes
> sheep
> monkeys
> ...



It just seems like he says they stink permanently. I just don't get how skunks can stink if they only spray from one part of their body, not their entire torso.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 12, 2018)

ThunderSnowolf said:


> They're not stinky. Literally all of the animals you mentioned are actually clean and grooming like cats.
> Also to be honest, my fursona being a jinmenken also means he's a dog so expect to get bitten for insulting his kind.



Psh, please. Canines are all bark and no bite.
Literally.


----------



## defunct (Mar 12, 2018)

ThunderSnowolf said:


> They're not stinky. Literally all of the animals you mentioned are actually clean and grooming like cats.
> Also to be honest, my fursona being a jinmenken also means he's a dog so expect to get bitten for insulting his kind.


ferrets are definitely not clean


----------



## Skakuna (Mar 13, 2018)

Welp... all animals poop. And sure, that poop can sometimes stink a lot. But I have an honest question for you. You, as human being. Haven't you ever take a dump and then smelled what you just pooped out? I don't mean leaning down and smelling, just still sitting on the throne, wipins arse and then just smelled it? That's why we use air refreasheners, pal.
Besides... if we were only to choose animals that don't shit with smelly poop (which is a matter of the things they eat, fruits, mean, bugs - not the same!) we woudn't have much of a choice. So why bother with the fact that animals stink sometimes?


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 14, 2018)

One: everything stinks. My grassland lizards enclosure always smells musky and weird because he has to stay humid. When I had beardies and tortoises it was always gross. I will point out that even if they don’t smell rank, almost all reptiles are heavy carriers of salmonella bacteria and it’s a much more important thing to really sanitize before and after with them. (You really should with anything but)

As with anything though if you take proper care of an animal you don’t notice. Honestly I smell my ferrets leas than I smell my cats and I agree dogs are kinds gross. (Had them for 23 years and now work at a petstore) though it all falls back on how they’re cared for. 

I picked ferret though because I have strong connections with them. I raise them, I’m constantly called the ferret lady, I have my eldest’s pawprints tattooed on my leg. Ferrets are an important part of my identity.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 14, 2018)

Skakuna said:


> Welp... all animals poop. And sure, that poop can sometimes stink a lot. But I have an honest question for you. You, as human being. Haven't you ever take a dump and then smelled what you just pooped out? I don't mean leaning down and smelling, just still sitting on the throne, wipins arse and then just smelled it? That's why we use air refreasheners, pal.
> Besides... if we were only to choose animals that don't shit with smelly poop (which is a matter of the things they eat, fruits, mean, bugs - not the same!) we woudn't have much of a choice. So why bother with the fact that animals stink sometimes?



No, I've never done that.
Do people do that...?
I'm not a shit-flinging cave monkey, I like to think of myself as civilized.

Honestly, I should change the thread title to _"I Didn't Know It Was Uncommon To Dislike Smell And Poor Hygiene"_


----------



## Procompy (Mar 15, 2018)

If your dog stinks it's because you're not bathing them enough. Rats are super hygienic and don't smell bad at all. Ferrets are a bit musky but people like them because they are happy fluff noodles. The only really smelly animals i can think of would be large wild ungulates like moose!


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 21, 2018)

Ginza said:


> haha I'm going to assume you've never owned reptiles eh? Just take a whiff of their enclosure after they've done their business, you'll take that back. Coming from a reptile-keeper of many years


Yep i know the pain to your nose when you smell the inside of the cage


----------

